# Fort Morgan Surf Fishing Help



## jdw34 (Mar 27, 2008)

Hello, 

I have posted a couple times looking for some guidance on surf fishing and I have recieved some great feed back. I have finally confirmed my dates and will be heading down July 23rd to August 1st. I'm staying around the 4 mile marker. 

My goal is to do some surf fishing, hit the piers at the Gulf Shores Yacht Club, hit Fort Morgan point in the mornings, surf fish around the house in the evening (sunset), and try to his the pass in GS and Perdido at night (thanks for that suggestion). 

Here is my question. I know it depends on what I'm targeting, and I have been reading on here a lot about different techniques, reading the shore line, and bait options. I'm hoping to have enough knowledge to be able to catch something. 

My questions are....What's biting around then? What should I be focusing on? If the Bluefish are gone it would be pointless for me to be out there targeting them. Of course I'm not seasoned enough to know if they would be there or not. So, any help on this would be good. 

What would be the best fish for me to target so that I can get some good action for my 13 yr old son? I'm not looking for a trophy or to feed the masses. I just want him to feel a nice tug on the end of his line and feel the pride of landing something worth talking about. 

I did read a message that contacting the guys ar Top Gun Tackle is a good start to get an idea of what's happening. 

Thanks in advance for any insight, knowledge and help.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

if you fish fort morgan point near dixie bar, i would target redfish from the surf. you may also catch jack crevalle and sharks. i have also been seeing a bunch of boats catching spanish out there.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

If you're using fresh cut bait, you have a very good chance of catching redfish, shark or bluefish.

You may also want tobring a long handled dip net as the blue crabs may be juballeeing (spell ?) during that time. If you do dip some crabs, be careful to only keep the males.


----------



## jdw34 (Mar 27, 2008)

What time of day is for for the Point and Dixie bar. Last year we tried there a couple times, but I think we got there too late.


----------



## dht (Jun 27, 2009)

Ive been catchin a lot of spanish out there. Seems to be all ive caught in the last few trips through there on boat.


----------



## cert-315 (Apr 13, 2009)

And bring some sunscreen. It's been hotter than you know what on the island for two weeks straight...


----------

